# Ali G: Cancelled or Not?



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Can anyone confirm whether or not the show is coming back? Offer a link, anything? What's the deal?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

There won't be another season on HBO. I don't know if there's another season at all or what Da Ali G is up to. I know I thought it was interesting that while the series was on HBO, the movie ended up one of the other movie channels.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

What about the old Channel 4 episodes produced in the UK? Are they available anywhere?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

I think there might have been a European-release best-of DVD, but I can't find anything now.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

A guy I know who lived in Europe is burning me a DVD! I'm so psyched!


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't believe this show ended (on HBO) after just two seasons. *Very* funny stuff.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Thx for reminding me I have yet to watch season 2. Though I doubt he can bet the skit with the philly police


----------

